
GraalVM 20.2.0 - gjvc
https://twitter.com/graalvm/status/1295839361704108033
======
throwaway189262
Ah yes, all the performance optimizations only in Enterprise, as is tradition.

I've lost all interest in Graal. Oracle is steadily moving all the features
devs care about to the Enterprise version. When they try to replace C2 in
OpenJDK with Graal there's going to be a revolt.

